

Feds to spend $392,700 on SEO and related services for O-care website - ivanbrussik
http://twitchy.com/2013/11/02/report-feds-to-spend-392700-on-search-engine-optimization-and-related-services-for-o-care-website/

======
joelrunyon
I need to figure out how to get in on this bidding process...

~~~
Lionga
"The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) intends to negotiate
solely with Blast Advanced Media., located at: 950 Reservoir Drive STE 150,
Roseville, California 95678 for the purpose of Online Marketing Consulting
Services for the Federally Funded Exchange Efforts for HealthCare.gov"

is that legal in the US?

